# Should I get an iPad or Kindle?



## pang15itlog (May 18, 2010)

Should I get a Ipad or kindle? I like to read books but I like the Ipad because you can use it online.
Please help. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pang15itlog--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first posts!

I removed your other post with the same question as we request that members not cross post. I'm also going to split this out into it's own thread.  If you do some searching, you'll find several threads where people talk about the pros and cons of the iPad and the Kindle.

Kindle:  price, battery length, weight, ability to read in bright light are some of the pros; single use device (reading books) is a con for some.

iPad:  ability to do many different tasks, backlit for reading in the dark, single device for many uses.

You have to know what your perceived needs are.

Betsy


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

pang15itlog said:


> What are the benefits of a Ipad vs the Kindle


*Kindle*

The Kindle has a screen that some people find is easier on the eyes. There is also concern that reading from a back-lit screen can mess with your natural rhythms.
The Kindle can read subscription content, such as newspapers, whereas the iPad Kindle app doesn't support this.
Free-for-life 3G connectivity.
~2 week battery life (with 3G turned off)

*iPad*

The iPad has a color display.
The Kindle application for the iPad allows you to read any Kindle books, and it's implemented very well.
The iPad is a great comic-book reader.
The iPad's LED display allows for scrolling and page-turn effects.
The iPad is much more than just an eBook reader... it also surfs the web, acts as a photo browser and picture frame, etc. It's more like a full-blown computer.
The iPad supports thousands of third-party apps.
Newspapers and magazines are available either via their web sites or via dedicated apps.
3G and Wifi connectivity (depending on model.)
12-hour battery life


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't read on my Kindle since I got my iPad - but that could be because it is new, and I love new toys.  I will tell you that it is near impossible to read outside, in the sun, on the iPad, so I will be keeping my Kindle.  The other major concern for me is battery life.  What it comes down to is you have to charge your iPad every night - a Kindle can go for a minimum of four days (if you are a very heavy reader).


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

So much of it depends on what you're looking for; 
What are you wanting from your device?

If it's mainly reading, the Kindle is wonderful, for the above stated reasons.
It is so much more portable: smaller, a lot easier to carry around, much lighter, the battery lasts MUCH longer, and if you carry a small light, you can read under any conditions: in the dark, bright sunlight and all types of lighting in between.

I have both, I got my 3G iPad the first day they came out, and I can honestly say, I haven't used it once for reading any books; I've used my Kindle exclusively; 
there may come a time when I read on my iPad, e.g., if I want a book that has a lot of pictures, but for reading, the Kindle is preferable to me.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have both.  And I finished my first book on ipad tonight.  I agree with all of the above. 

For me the main issue is distractability.  When I read on kindle, I read.  When I read on ipad, I read for 10-15 minutes, then check twitter and email and forums and then an hour later, I read another 10-15 minutes.  

For me the question is, do you want to buy something to read on, or do you want to buy something that you can also read on.

I prefer the screen on kindle, except when I read at night. I prefer the ipad at night over a light on a kindle.  The weight is a pretty big deal.  The ipad is more than twice as heavy.

The ipad software is better for choosing books, but isn't as good for reading (no dictionary yet, annotation).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've gotten to prefer reading on the iPad, as it has more contrast than the Kindle. I have always wished the Kindle was more contrasty, it was just a necessary evil at the time. I can turn the brightness down on the iPad so that it is a pleasant reading experience. I can read for hours on it. I have zero need for being able to read outdoors, so this is not an issue.

I find that I have no distractions reading on the iPad; I have no desire to stop and go check email or anything else, it's the same as reading on the Kindle. I sort of like the double-page display in landscape mode in iBooks, not to mention the number of pages until the end of the chapter.

I have a case that I can set up as an A frame and prop up on my stomach when I read in bed, or in my lap when I read in my recliner. No problem with the weight that way.

I also like the fact that iBook uses the book tags that I assigned using Calibre. As I understand it, the Kindle 2.5 update ignores tagging info in the metadata of the book, and you have to assign it all over again.

I'm not getting rid of my K2, but it has been relegated to a backup unit. Next month I may changed my mind and go back to the Kindle, though. I'm fickle that way.  

Does the iPad screen have reflection/glare? Sure, but I can turn it a bit and compensate, and I can say that I don't notice it any more. It is a bit of a nuisance to have to clean off fingerprint smudges from time to time, but that's not a big deal, either. I keep a microfiber cloth tucked in the case and do a few quick swipes from time to time.

After I get through reading at night, I just grab the charger cable beside the bed and plug it in.

Mike


----------



## diego (May 16, 2010)

Just keep in mind that you are on a forum made for Kindles.

Well I would pick the kindle. I love mine and I can't stand Steve Jobs and his crazy machines!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

diego said:


> Just keep in mind that you are on a forum made for Kindles.
> 
> Well I would pick the kindle. I love mine and I can't stand Steve Jobs and his crazy machines!


Yes, but you are posting in the section for Apple devices.  

If you don't like them, there are other sections for the Kindle talk. We're pretty tolerant of all sorts here.

Mike


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I like to sit and read for a couple hour stretches.  I like using my kindle for this reason.  I also read in bed and the kindle is very comfortable to use.  I like using my iPad when I want  to check a news story.  I think magazines would be great on the iPad, even though I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

If all you are looking for is a reader, get a Kindle.  You will have $300 plus dollars to spend on books.  But if you want a multimedia device, go for the iPad.  I have both and reading for an extended time on the iPad is not a good experience for me.  Just yesterday I went on a field trip for work and was outside on the ramp all day awaiting parts mostly.  My iPad was useless because even though I was in the shade, the outside was still too bright for me to see the screen.  Thank god for my Kindle.  

From your opening statement it sounds like you want an iPad though.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

If I was forced to give up one or the other, it would be my iPad. It's not because I don't love it for what it is - I do. I love watching my NetFlix movies, catching up with the news, catching up with email and browsing websites without having to sit in front of my PC, etc. I don't have a laptop, and I *love* this device's portability and simplicity - I don't need a keyboard, mouse, stylus, anything... just it and the usb/charger cord.

All that said, I read a lot and the Kindle is *much * easier on my eyes for extended reading. I get headaches and eyestrain after reading for a longer period of time on the iPad due to the backlighting and the reflective screen. Quick reading sessions are okay, for the most part.

It doesn't affect everyone this way, so I'm just speaking for myself. I'm *very* glad I don't have to choose between the different devices, but since being able to read comfortably for longer stretches of time is most important to me, I would choose my Kindle over my iPad.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Welcome pang15itlog

What are your intentions with the device you are looking for?


----------

